# BMX Tretlager wechseln



## MauGLuaG (21. Februar 2015)

Ich bin zwar erst ein anfänger, aber trotzdem stört mich mein Tretlager. Ich hab einen Fauber Tretlager auch usbb genannt und möchte gerne ein Eurobb haben, weil die einfach besser sind. Da ich mir finanziell kein neuen Rahmen holen möchte bzw. Neues bike. Gibt da solche Adapter? Ich weiss ja das dass sone Schalen sind, die im Lager ein gepresst wurden. Wenn es Adapters gibt, kann mir denn wer helfen wie das geht und ob ich auch neue Kurbeln brauch.. Danke im voraus...


----------



## potsdamradler (21. Februar 2015)

Temporär Mutties Rad benutzen- aber nicht schrotten 

In der Zeit bauste halt das Tretlager/Innenlager auseinander: alles mit Putzlappen saubermachen und nach den Laufbahnen der Kugeln und Kohnen guggen.. Dann neu fetten und  einstellen- falls i.O.

Billiglager sind meist mieserabel gefettet und eingestellt. Mit etwas Mühe geht das auch.

Not macht erfinderisch (y)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (21. Februar 2015)

MauGLuaG schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar erst ein anfänger, aber trotzdem stört mich mein Tretlager. Ich hab einen Fauber Tretlager auch usbb genannt und möchte gerne ein Eurobb haben, weil die einfach besser sind.



Wer hat dir denn den Bloedsinn erzaehlt? Euro-BBs (BSA Tretlgager) sind nur leichter und werden daher eigentlich nur fuer Race-BMX verwendet. Aber ja, es gibt allerdings Adapter von American-BB auf Euro-BB

Und Potsdamradler ignorieren, der redet von Patronenlagern.


----------



## potsdamradler (22. Februar 2015)

Und Potsdamradler ignorieren, der redet von Patronenlagern.[/QUOTE]
@R.C.: Patronenlager sind wartungsfrei und nicht zerlegbar. Die kenn ich, aber in BMX kennst Du dich besser aus und gut


----------



## R.C. (23. Februar 2015)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> @R.C.: Patronenlager sind wartungsfrei und nicht zerlegbar. Die kenn ich, aber in BMX kennst Du dich besser aus und gut



War auch nicht boes gemeint, aber die wuerden ueberhaupt erst mit einem Euro-BB Adapter reinpassen.


----------



## MauGLuaG (23. Februar 2015)

Also gibt es Adapter. Kann ich denn meine alten Kurbeln da rein schrauben? Oder brauch ich auch andere.?


----------



## RISE (24. Februar 2015)

Das mit den Adaptern ist suboptimal. Euro BB und BMX Kurbel funktioniert, aber es gab schon genug Gründe (v.a. Haltbarkeit), warum sie schnell wieder verschwunden sind. Falls es sein muss, musst du herausfinden, welchen Achsdurchmesser deine Kurbel hat. Gängig sind 19 und 22mm, seltener, aber auch auch recht häufig anzutreffen sind auch 20mm. 
Ansonsten einfach mal im BMX Shop des Vertrauens anrufen und nachfragen, ob dort noch passende US-BB Tretlager lieferbar oder auf Lager sind. Auch hierzu solltest du den Achsdurchmesser der Kurbel wissen.


----------



## doc-hille (24. Februar 2015)

Bilder Deiner Kurbel, die Du verbauen willst, mit ein paar Maßangaben würde die Sache erheblich leichter machen.


----------

